# Is that a joke? No way...



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

The agency regulating the importation of weapons in italy last year pronounced against the domestic marketing of the Smith & wesson 500, notoriously the biggest, baddest non-custom revolver presently in commerce.










I recently heard about the official pronouncment:

"_Very powerful and *easily concealable *weapon"_ :smt107:smt107:smt107

Please note that such words relate to both 4" and 8.38" models...:smt100:smt100

At the beginning I thought it was a joke, but they confirmed otherwise: the italian government officially labeled the S&W 500 mag as 'easily concealable'...

Amazing thing, recently the same agency allowed importation of the S&W 460 in 8.38" ('easy concealment' no more a problem???)

Of course, this post should have maybe been titled "the power of (enough) lobbying"


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Sure, you just cut a hole in the tip of your pocket and _presto!_ it's a pocket gun!

Seriously though, that's laughable. A guy trying to conceal that would be so obvious. He'd walk like there was a load in his pants.:anim_lol:


----------

